# Cheer!: Amsterdam Printing



## cmccarter (Jun 5, 2013)

I have to give these guys credit;  excellent prices and fast service. Their pen gift boxes are great. A metal double pen box for $.59 and a Nice single box that shows the pen and has a magnetic closure for the same price. Shipping is a bit pricey but otherwise g`reat


`


----------



## Turned Around (Jun 5, 2013)

I do like the black box with the window. I'm looking on it right now on their site, but cannot see what size pens it will hold. Since you already have some, can you tell me which types of pens they will comfortably house?


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 6, 2013)

The black box will hold most all size pens, the inside is foam and adjust to size....


----------



## penmaker1967 (Jun 6, 2013)

what is their website i would like to see what they have


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Jun 6, 2013)

Here is their website:

Search products on AmsterdamPrinting.com

Tim.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Jun 6, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Turned Around (Jun 6, 2013)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> The black box will hold most all size pens, the inside is foam and adjust to size....


 
when you say "most", are you including the full sized pens, or the wall streets, cigars and juniors?

and i can't tell from their picture, is there a place to put a label of some sort on them? right now i use the little cardboard sliding ones with the window from woodcraft. it has enough room on the side to put a sticker of my logo on there.


----------



## wswem (Jun 6, 2013)

WONDERFUL !!! I used to use the black one with the window exlusively. Lost track of the supplier that I ordered from...now I have a new source. My customers really miss this presentation box.

The thing I like most about these boxes is that the Bolt Action pens fit perfectly. You can also remove the top layer of the liner and a 50 caliber pen fits nicely. I have put cigar sized pens in this box as well. 

Thank you for the lead to Amsterdam...will be ordering soon.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 6, 2013)

cmccarter said:


> I have to give these guys credit;  excellent prices and fast service. Their pen gift boxes are great. A metal double pen box for $.59 and a Nice single box that shows the pen and has a magnetic closure for the same price. Shipping is a bit pricey but otherwise g`reat
> 
> 
> `



Had a chat with them and they do not ship international. I too like the single black with the window.


----------



## HamTurns (Jun 6, 2013)

cmccarter said:


> Shipping is a bit pricey but otherwise great


 
You're right on the shipping cost, the least I saw if I ordered 10 of each of those came to over $23. So for an $11.80 sale it will cost over $23 to ship it.

How did they ship them to you? USPS, UPS, or some other way?

Tom


----------



## randbcrafts (Jun 6, 2013)

Coupon Code AA958 gives you free shipping.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 6, 2013)

randbcrafts said:


> Coupon Code AA958 gives you free shipping.



And that would make a huge difference


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 6, 2013)

I was on the fence until Richard posted the free shipping code.  Put a small order of 30 of the black boxes to test them out.

I'm finding that a lot of my pens don't fit in the elastic band cardboard box we've been using so I've been after a viable alternative.

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Packrat (Jun 6, 2013)

what the code


----------



## papaturner (Jun 7, 2013)

Packrat said:


> what the code



It appears to be AA958 for free shipping.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 7, 2013)

I put in an order with the code. I was not even on the fence before as IMO, that regular  shipping cost is outrageous for anything less than a large order.  

With free shipping it becomes a really nice deal.


----------



## Turned Around (Jun 7, 2013)

Code worked. Thanks.
Just ordered 50 of them. they're cheap enough to get a decent amount to try out and not pricey enough to cry if they don't work out the way i hope.


----------



## HamTurns (Jun 7, 2013)

*Thanks for the Code Richard*



randbcrafts said:


> Coupon Code AA958 gives you free shipping.


 
Thanks for this Richard - I just placed an order too.

Tom


----------



## antiquetoddler (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the free shipping code Richard. Made my order worth while!


----------



## joefrog (Jun 7, 2013)

HamTurns said:


> randbcrafts said:
> 
> 
> > Coupon Code AA958 gives you free shipping.
> ...



Ditto! Those things are cheaper than the drawstring pouches I've been using. Thanks!


----------



## panamag8or (Jun 12, 2013)

Ordered 20 today, got the free shipping(thanks, Richard!). The email they sent says scheduled shipping on the 19th... one week from today. These better be awesome boxes.


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 12, 2013)

ordered 30 of these last week. They are perfect for slim's, sierra's, and bullet pens. You'll have to do some modifications to fit bigger pens in it.


----------



## BradG (Jun 12, 2013)

Pity they dont ship to the UK. any vendors like to stock the black window boxes? dont mind paying a markup


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 12, 2013)

Sweet I ordered some too. Great code the shipping was a bit high on these but they have to make money on something. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 12, 2013)

I got mine yesterday. .  Agree about sizes.  

Even removing the whole upper foam might be okay for big pens.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 12, 2013)

Got my box of 30 yesterday.  I'm pleased once I finish pulling all of the made in china stickers off the back 

The boxes are great for the price.  It fit an El Grande with little difficulty so it should fit any other pen I sell.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jun 12, 2013)

*order*

I just placed an order using the code and the shipping was more than the cost of the boxes.  I will not re-order in the future.  be careful


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Jun 12, 2013)

ES171678 said:


> I just placed an order using the code and the shipping was more than the cost of the boxes. I will not re-order in the future. be careful


 
There is a free shipping code on page 2 of this thread.
Tim.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jun 12, 2013)

Blind as a bat... Don't see the aluminum box...Anyone have the item number?


----------



## panamag8or (Jun 12, 2013)

hmm, can't edit my post, but just got a shipping email, they should be here Monday. I can live with that.


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Jun 12, 2013)

Mr Vic said:


> Blind as a bat... Don't see the aluminum box...Anyone have the item number?


 
I couldn't find the aluminum box either. I guess they must be sold out?
Tim.


----------



## broitblat (Jun 13, 2013)

Mr Vic said:


> Blind as a bat... Don't see the aluminum box...Anyone have the item number?


 
The metal boxes have been discontinued.

  -Barry


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Jun 13, 2013)

With the code this has got to be great.  Any one know the # in a case?  Thanks every one for the information.  And thanks for any response.


----------



## Turned Around (Jun 14, 2013)

just got my order in the mail. thanks for the suggestion. they all look pretty good. now I just need to figure out the best way to label them with either my logo or website. I didn't know they were magnetically closed, that was a pleasant surprise. I do have a couple small things that that I didn't like: the windows weren't all in the same spot. some were higher than others, but it's ok. can't complain for the price. the other item I didn't like was the double sided tape on the inside top insert. can't help but wonder if I put a pen in the box for a customer, by the time hey get home, will parts of the pen be sticky?

anyway, just my 2 cents


----------

